# Pattern to make mini rope halter



## PaintedMeadows (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi all. I want to make up some miniature rope halters so I have them for people who buy from me. I have had to send 2 halters already because they didn't bring their own. I hate to give away my good ones so I thought having some rope halters on hand would be a good idea. Does anyone have a pattern for a miniature one? I just need the measurements between the knots. I have made ones for full sized horses so I know how to make a basic one. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 23, 2005)

Not sure if this will help much or not...someone posted this website a while back. Good luck, and great idea!rope halters


----------



## chandab (Jul 23, 2005)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Hi all.  I want to make up some miniature rope halters so I have them for people who buy from me.  I have had to send 2 halters already because they didn't bring their own.  I hate to give away my good ones so I thought having some rope halters on hand would be a good idea.  Does anyone have a pattern for a miniature one?  I just need the measurements between the knots.  I have made ones for full sized horses so I know how to make a basic one.  Thanks so much in advance!
> 431640[/snapback]
> ​


I bought some mini rope halters on that other auction site (labelled foal halters). Anyway, they fit my 35" mini mare (2 yo) pretty well and they are a smidge big for my 32" yearling stallion (I need to adjust the knots to fit him better, just haven't gotten around to it). You say you only need the measurements between the knots. On the rope halters that I have, the measurement between all the knots is 5" and the poll strap is 23" long. Hope this helps, or at least gives you a starting place.


----------



## justaboutgeese (Jul 23, 2005)

If you go to shows and auctions you should be able to pick up brand new nylon halters for less than ten dollars each. I have never sold a horse without putting a new halter on them before they were loaded. I know that over the years I have bought horses that did not come with halters and for what new ones cost I would just as soon see them leave with the new one.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you!! now I can get started. tee hee. I live in northern Canada and I don't go to shows or auctions. The only place around here that carries mini halters charges about $20.00 each. I am crafty and would enjoy making them. The rope is cheap and I figure I can make them for about $2.00 a piece. I am also going to make one for my Draft gelding. Anyways, thanks for the info!


----------

